
Moneyball: How Spotify’s Data Upends Music Labels and Advertisers - werencole
http://arc.applause.com/2015/10/28/spotify-data-advertising/
======
werencole
Better data, better knowledge of their users, better service. It's like
Moneyball all over again, Spotify says.

